# Se lo buscaron - Se la buscaron



## cacarulo

> Lo siento, pero todas estas historias de mujeres que fueron engañadas por hombres dominicanos... Ellas se la buscaron.


 
En el foro español-italiano un participante preguntaba si debía decir "se la buscaron" o "se lo buscaron".
Para mí ese pronombre objeto tiene un referente muy ambiguo, y pueden usarse indistintamente.
Otro forista dijo sin duda que era "se la buscaron" (no "se lo buscaron"). Y entonces dudé, temí haber dicho algo equivocado, y vengo acá a preguntar.


----------



## duvija

Yo no solamente diría 'se lo buscaron', sino 'se los buscaron' (a esos hombres). Sin embargo hay algo en esa expresión que lleva al femenino 'la'. Tal vez 'la pena, la pelea, la angustia', ¿yo qué se?

Por otra parte, tendría que medirlo, pero siento que decimos una vocal entre la 'o' y la 'a', por lo que el lenguaje hablado daría menos información que el escrito. 
¡Idea! cada vez que escuchemos algo así, nos acercamos a quien sea que lo dijo, y blandiendo lápiz y papel le pedimos que lo escriban. Seguramente nadie nos matará por tan poca cosa...


----------



## Fer BA

Depende de qué cosa se hayan buscado....si es _el problema, se *lo* buscaron_....si es _la angustia, se *la* buscaron_.


----------



## mirx

En efecto debería depender o depende de lo que se esté hablando. En México, sin embargo, creo que damos como respuesta "se lo buscaron", casi independientemete de si era una pelea o un problema. Es una respueta automática y a menos que se quiera ser muy explícito, nadie notará el cambio de vocal.


----------



## belano75

A falta de un referente claro, en España la tendencía es usar "lo", pero creo que en ciertos países de América se usa más bien "la". Por ejemplo, hay un libro de García Márquez que se llama "Vivir para contarla", pero en España la expresión es "vivir para contarlo".  ¿Cuál es el referente ahí? Pues es un poco ambiguo: las cosas que te han pasado, tus vivencias, etc.


----------



## Fer BA

Creo que en España el contexto usual es _eso. Vivir para contarlo. ¿Contar qué? Pues eso._ En este caso el _lo _funcionaría en referencia a un deíctico universal. En tanto que en América -me parece- que solemos especificar más la referencia. _Vivir para contarla. ¿Contar qué? Pues, la vida._


----------



## Pinairun

cacarulo said:


> En el foro español-italiano un participante preguntaba si debía decir "se la buscaron" o "se lo buscaron".
> Para mí ese pronombre objeto tiene un referente muy ambiguo, y pueden usarse indistintamente.
> Otro forista dijo sin duda que era "se la buscaron" (o "se lo buscaron"). Y entonces dudé, temí haber dicho algo equivocado, y vengo acá a preguntar.


 
Yo utilizaría el llamado pronombre neutro "lo". En este caso tiene función de OD y no corresponde a ningún sustantivo, sino a una oración completa que se cita con anterioridad: _Se buscaron ser engañadas por hombres dominicanos._

Me dijo que su marido la engañaba. Yo ya lo sabía. (Yo ya sabía que la engañaba)
Me dijo que su marido le era fiel. Yo no me lo creí. ((No creí que fuera fiel)
Ya te lo dije, ese hombre no es de fiar. (Le había dicho que no era de fiar)
Te engañó. Tu te lo buscaste.(Te buscaste que te engañara)


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Yo creo que -hablando muy en general- la tendencia en España es a usar *lo*, y la tendencia en varios países americanos es a usar *la*. 
Por ejemplo, una amiga argentina siempre me pregunta: ¿cómo _la _pasaste? Yo hubiera dicho: ¿cómo te _lo _has pasado? o ¿cómo _lo_ pasaste?


----------



## mirx

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Por ejemplo, una amiga argentina siempre me pregunta: ¿cómo _la _pasaste? Yo hubiera dicho: ¿cómo te _lo _has pasado? o ¿cómo _lo_ pasaste?


 
Son casos diferentes. Yo creo que en los ejemplos que pone Pina, la mayoría diríamos igual, lo. Pero hay otros casos en que el artículo claramente concuerda con el género del sustantivo al que se refiere.


----------



## oa2169

*Belano75*: "Vivir para contar*la*" se llama así porque se refiere a *la vida*, "Vivir la vida para contarla".

En el caso que nos ocupa; Yo usaría el "lo" (ni *los*, ni *la*, ni *las*), es decir, ".....ellas se lo buscaron."

Entiendo que la oración lleva a pensar que se puede usar el *las*, referido a las historias, pero no es usual en Colombia: 

"Lo siento, pero todas estas historias de mujeres que fueron engañadas por hombres dominicanos... Ellas se *las* buscaron (las historias).


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

mirx said:


> Son casos diferentes. Yo creo que en los ejemplos que pone Pina, la mayoría diríamos igual, lo. Pero hay otros casos en que el artículo claramente concuerda con el género del sustantivo al que se refiere.


ok, mirx. Yo en realidad me estaba refiriendo al mensaje inicial de cacarulo:


cacarulo said:


> En el foro español-italiano un participante preguntaba si debía decir "se la buscaron" o "se lo buscaron".
> Para mí ese pronombre objeto tiene un referente muy ambiguo, y pueden usarse indistintamente.
> Otro forista dijo sin duda que era "se la buscaron" (o "se lo buscaron").


----------



## belano75

oa2169 said:


> *Belano75*: "Vivir para contar*la*" se llama así porque se refiere a *la vida*, "Vivir la vida para contarla".
> 
> En el caso que nos ocupa; Yo usaría el "lo" (ni *los*, ni *la*, ni *las*), es decir, ".....ellas se lo buscaron."
> 
> Entiendo que la oración lleva a pensar que se puede usar el *las*, referido a las historias, pero no es usual en Colombia:
> 
> "Lo siento, pero todas estas historias de mujeres que fueron engañadas por hombres dominicanos... Ellas se *las* buscaron (las historias).



A ver, en España existe la expresión "vivir para contarlo", sin un referente claro para ese "lo". Por ejemplo, "sufrió una caída brutal en la montaña, tuvo suerte de vivir para contarlo". Ahí el referente podría ser "caída", sin embargo decimos "lo" porque la expresión es así, y supongo que se refiere a "aquello", a "lo que le pasó", etc. También se dice "pasarlo bien": "Venimos de la fiesta, lo hemos pasado muy bien", etc. Hay muchos ejemplos de expresiones de este tipo en los que usamos generalmente "lo".

Si nos referimos a esto en concreto, a este tipo de expresiones, entiendo por tu mensaje que la expresión en Colombia es también "vivir para  contarlo", igual que en España, y que ahí García Márquez la cambia para  referirse a la vida, en una especie de juego de palabras.  ¿Es así?


----------



## clares3

Hola
Volviendo a la pregunta original, aporto ejemplos del lo y del la:
Alguien acaba detenido por haberle quitado el móvil a otro: él se lo ha buscado (lo de estar detenido).
Varias personas son multadas por bañarse en lugar prohibido. Protestan por la multa y alguien replica: ellos se la buscaron (la multa).
Ne veo el problema (y sí veo problema en la deriva "vivir para contarlo, que debería ser un hilo distinto).


----------



## Guillermogustavo

El año pasado envié un mail a una amiga española, felicitándola por la victoria de Nadal en Wimbledon 2009. Y puse: _el tipo la peleó, la peleó y la peleó._
Ella me contestó: _¿No quitarías el "la"?_ (O sea: _el tipo peleó, peleó y peleó_.)

En Buenos Aires nos hemos acostumbrado a usar _*la*_ como una especie de pronombre neutro, o pronombre "comodín".


----------



## clares3

Guillermogustavo said:


> El año pasado envié un mail a una amiga española, felicitándola por la victoria de Nadal en Wimbledon 2009. Y puse: _el tipo la peleó, la peleó y la peleó._
> Ella me contestó: _¿No quitarías el "la"?_ (O sea: _el tipo peleó, peleó y peleó_.) .


No entiendo a tu amiga española porque la frase ("la peleó") es de uso muy común por España.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Yo tampoco, si es como vos decís.
Recuerdo que también le llamó la atención la expresión "cola", como eufemismo de _culo, trasero_.
Y "embocar", como sinónimo de _acertar, dar en el blanco_.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

clares3 said:


> No entiendo a tu amiga española porque la frase ("la peleó") es de uso muy común por España.


 
En este caso sí, porque se refiere a la victoria o a la final. Pero, si simplemente hiciera referencia a un partido, ¿también dirías así? ¿Y tú Guillermogustavo? 
Yo creo que diría *lo* peleó.


----------



## oa2169

belano75 said:


> A ver, en España existe la expresión "vivir para contarlo", sin un referente claro para ese "lo". Por ejemplo, "sufrió una caída brutal en la montaña, tuvo suerte de vivir para contarlo". Ahí el referente podría ser "caída", sin embargo decimos "lo" porque la expresión es así, y supongo que se refiere a "aquello", a "lo que le pasó", etc. También se dice "pasarlo bien": "Venimos de la fiesta, lo hemos pasado muy bien", etc. Hay muchos ejemplos de expresiones de este tipo en los que usamos generalmente "lo".
> 
> Si nos referimos a esto en concreto, a este tipo de expresiones, entiendo por tu mensaje que la expresión en Colombia es también "vivir para contarlo", igual que en España, y que ahí García Márquez la cambia para referirse a la vida, en una especie de juego de palabras. ¿Es así?


 
Si, es así.


----------



## Pinairun

Si alguien tiene un ratito libre y quiere ver algo más sobre el uso de "lo" o "la", puede echarle una ojeada a este artículo sobre el _femenino de indeterminación._


----------



## Erreconerre

cacarulo said:


> En el foro español-italiano un participante preguntaba si debía decir "se la buscaron" o "se lo buscaron".
> Para mí ese pronombre objeto tiene un referente muy ambiguo, y pueden usarse indistintamente.
> Otro forista dijo sin duda que era "se la buscaron" (no "se lo buscaron"). Y entonces dudé, temí haber dicho algo equivocado, y vengo acá a preguntar.


 
Yo pondría *se lo buscaron...*

Porque aquí *lo* significa que las hayan engañado. Es lo mismo que decir ellas l*o* buscaron. ¿Qué fue *lo* que buscaron? Que las hayan engañado.


----------



## duvija

Pinairun said:


> Si alguien tiene un ratito libre y quiere ver algo más sobre el uso de "lo" o "la", puede echarle una ojeada a este artículo sobre el _femenino de indeterminación._


 

Interesante lo que dice, y creo que es todo cierto (aunque parece que si vamos a 'la semántica profunda', todas esas palabras se pueden sustituir por la palabra femenina que corresponda). 
Ah, y me fascinó la parte en alemán ...


----------



## Irama

Es una frase hecha en el español de la Argentina usar "la" con buscaron, pero lo correcto sería "lo", neutro. El "lo" es en este caso el objeto directo de un pronombre neutro, "se buscaron esto". Lo reemplazo con esto, que es el neutro de un pronombre demostrativo, para demostrar que "lo" es en este caso neutro, y no masculino.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

duvija said:


> Interesante lo que dice, y creo que es todo cierto (aunque parece que si vamos a 'la semántica profunda', todas esas palabras se pueden sustituir por la palabra femenina que corresponda).
> Ah, y me fascinó la parte en alemán ...


 
Coincido, muy buen artículo. Y lo mismo sobre el alemán...


----------



## elnickestalibre

A ver, el _la_ es femenino, el _le_ masculino y el _lo _carácter neutro. Lo ideal es usar el neutro en este caso.


----------



## Pinairun

duvija said:


> Ah, y me fascinó la parte en alemán ...


 


aldonzalorenzo said:


> Y lo mismo sobre el alemán...


 
Lo siento, chicas. Pero iba en el paquete.


----------



## Dama de noche

Cuando es algo idefinido creo que en mi tierra se usa más con "la". Me da la sensación que lo usamos de la siguiente manera:

Una madre a su hijo le puede decir si se está portando mal "te la estás buscando" es algo indefinido, que podría ser desde que le grite a que le castigue.

Sin embargo, si ya le ha advertido que si sigue portándose mal le va castigar sin ver la tele, le dirá "te lo estás buscando".

Unos adolescentes haciendo carreras con las vespinos por los montes "se la están buscando": desde que la policía les multe hasta que tengan un accidente y se maten. Y si se refiere a algo concreto (que les multen), "se lo están buscando".


----------



## JorgeHoracio

elnickestalibre said:


> A ver, el _la_ es femenino, el _le_ masculino y el _lo _carácter neutro. Lo ideal es usar el neutro en este caso.




No se te está mezclando un toque de leísmo en este caso?

Porque para mí *lo* es masculino y también neutro.
Qué fue de tu casa? La vendí.
Qué fue de tu coche? Lo choqué.
Qué fue de eso? Lo perdí.


----------



## Fer BA

elnickestalibre said:


> A ver, el _la_ es femenino, el _le_ masculino y el _lo _carácter neutro. Lo ideal es usar el neutro en este caso.


 
A ver....el _la_ es femenino, el _lo_ masculino y _también_ neutro. Que en algunas zonas de España se use de distinta forma no quiere decir que sea así. No quiero traer la eterna discusión del leismo a este hilo, pero la pregunta original es sobre la o lo.


----------



## belano75

oa2169 said:


> Si, es así.



Gracias por la confirmación. No lo sabía...


----------



## belano75

aldonzalorenzo said:


> En este caso sí, porque se refiere a la victoria o a la final. Pero, si simplemente hiciera referencia a un partido, ¿también dirías así? ¿Y tú Guillermogustavo?
> Yo creo que diría *lo* peleó.



Estoy de acuerdo, aldonzalorenzo. Ese "la peleó", si no hay un referente claro, me suena americano, o al menos argentino. Pero ahí yo tampoco diría "lo", sino simplemente "peleó, peleó y peleó", me suena mejor.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Hubiera dicho _*la* peleó_, aún cuado estuviera hablando de un partido. 
En Argentina decimos, por ejemplo: _Ahora la tengo clara_ (ahora lo entiendo bien), independientemente del asunto al que nos estemos refiriendo.


----------



## elnickestalibre

Es cierto, quería decir que el _la_ era femenino y el _lo_ neutro, pero ya sé que también es masculino al mismo tiempo.

Creo que depende del contexto, aunque yo usaría el _lo_.

¿Por qué los castigaste?
Los castigué porque se lo buscaron ellos solitos.

Pienso que en américa se usa más con el _la_.

¿Por qué le dijiste eso, buey?
Porque se la buscaron.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Guillermogustavo said:


> Hubiera dicho _*la* peleó_, aún cuado estuviera hablando de un partido.
> En Argentina decimos, por ejemplo: _Ahora la tengo clara_ (ahora lo entiendo bien), independientemente del asunto al que nos estemos refiriendo.


 
Esto es lo que creo. Ahí yo diría: _Ahora *lo* tengo claro_.


----------



## elnickestalibre

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Esto es lo que creo. Ahí yo diría: _Ahora *lo* tengo claro_.


 

+1 coincido completamente, yo también diría y digo _ahora lo tengo claro._


----------

